# Whats your favorite fish



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Just for fun, wanting ppl to post what your favorite kind of fish is and if possible, post a pic. Thanks all.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

For me it would be either the Met. Greshakei or my Ps. Zebra Long Pelvic. Here's a pick of my Dominate Met. Greshakei.

It's not the best pic in the world and it doesn't help that I suck with the camera....lol









I don't have a good pic of my ZLP but it's the one in my avatar.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Both are beautiful fish. By the way I forgot to say mine. My favorite is between Ps. Cyaneorhabdos or my Labidochromis Hongis. Can't post pics yet til my computer gets fixed :-(


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

All time favorite species has to be saulosi (heres a pic from my colony I used to keep).










Favorite single fish I have is either my fuelleborni










or my msobo (he is transforming in this pic...looks even better now).


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Those are some very bright yellow saulosi !!!! Is that a Demasoni u have with them? I really like the Dems as well


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

BigJag said:


> Those are some very bright yellow saulosi !!!! Is that a Demasoni u have with them? I really like the Dems as well


That fish with blue in the picture is the male Saulosi and the yellow are the females. These happen to be my favorite now as well. Mine are still small are are just starting to get their colors (barley) otherwise I would have posted pics of them as well.


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

Demasoni


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

F. rostratus. :thumb:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This guy is one of the favorites in my all-male Malawi tank. Pseudotropheus socolofi.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Placidochromis Phenochilis Tanzania is my favorite. Everyone should see this post http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=237225


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

^ It links right back to the subforum?

Funny you list that hap though, I just ordered a male Phenochilus Tanzania along with some other male peacocks and haps, 9 total. Theyre being delivered this Friday. I cant wait until he gets older and starts to get that white flaking / marbling effect. Very cool!! I scooped a nice 2.5" male Taiwan Reef today from my LFS, man I gotta stop spending money on these guys!!

But my favorite fish is my Bi-Color, he has the best personality.


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Pseudotropheus sp. acei. They are gentle fish and I think they have great color!


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 5 of the Albino Socolofi in my 55 gal tank. They are really awesome fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni among mbuna.
Borleyi and tetrastigma are tied for haps.
Turkis for peacocks.
Calvus for Tangs.
Pundamilia nyererei for Victorians.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I know I'm in the Malawi section, but a Victorian is my current favorite:










Astatoreochromis alluaudi

Kevin


----------



## nismo_sky28 (Oct 5, 2011)

My aulonacara usisya. Very mild mannered but extremely entertaining


----------



## a.wiatrowski (Jan 29, 2010)

Demasoni have always been my favorite. Other then Demasoni, Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ruarwe" when I had some. To bad I can't find any of the Elongatus Jewel Spot's anywhere


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

mbuna-saulosi,hap-ahli white blaze,peacock-ngara,best I could do,with the camera I,ve got


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my all time favorite. IÃ‚Â´ve had this guy for 10 years and heÃ‚Â´s been the alpha male for about 9 of those. IÃ‚Â´ve never ever had a peacekeeper like this before in any setup. I have keept malawis for over 30 years and never seen anything like it before.

Pseudotropheus crabro









By thesweed at 2011-03-21








By thesweed at 2011-12-05


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

*newforestrob* The white blaze and ngara look very familar! Stunning! I'm guessing Nick took care of you? 

For a long time Lemon Jake was my favorite.









I recently switched to Lwanda being my favorite.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Really depends on the day. So, today...

To be boring, high quality Yellow labs are simply a joy as far as mbuna:










Favorite Hap and peacock I keep:










Favorite new fish watching them color up, there was no color at all 2 weeks ago:










The favorite I need to get again:


----------



## KraKstar (Aug 15, 2011)

Placidochromis electra yellow black-fin. Mines got the temperment of a peacock, but still keeps everyone in check. (Ill post s pic of my real one at home when i get home)


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

des said:


> *newforestrob* The white blaze and ngara look very familar! Stunning! I'm guessing Nick took care of you?
> 
> For a long time Lemon Jake was my favorite.
> 
> ...


Yes,hes got some top quality fish,I traded some of my Kilesas for some peacocks and the white blaze


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

It's hard to pick a favorite but I really like my ps. elongatus chewere, striking coloration and big personality.


----------



## IamAquaMan (Oct 28, 2011)

eeztropheus said:


> It's hard to pick a favorite but I really like my ps. elongatus chewere, striking coloration and big personality.


Amazing coloring on your male! I have a colony of these as well but my male still has his full stripes, he hasn't switched to the diamond pattern yet.

But I would have to aggree with you on the Chewere. I haven't kept many different species but I really enjoy mine. He is definitely the most active in the tank always digging holes in the substrate and chasing his females. Doesn't bother the other species in my tank at all - Yellow Labs and Acei Ngara. I don't have a good picture yet but am working on it.

By the way, the dynamite in the back of your tank is something I've never saw before...nice touch! :lol:


----------

